
AWS Summary of the EC2, EBS, and RDS Service Event in the EU West Region - mooreds
https://aws.amazon.com/message/2329B7/
======
mattbillenstein
It seems like when something does break, ebs failures cascade to other
services (RDS) and you're pretty much hosed...

Ever since the first big us-east-1 ebs outage I've tried to avoid ebs, but I
am using it for root volumes on most of my instances which makes me nervous --
so many instance types don't have instance storage, I guess I need to look at
c5d instances again.

I thought this writeup my smugmug was pretty good and still applies:
[https://don.blogs.smugmug.com/2011/04/24/how-smugmug-
survive...](https://don.blogs.smugmug.com/2011/04/24/how-smugmug-survived-the-
amazonpocalypse/)

~~~
mattbillenstein
Doing some research - pretty much nothing in the current generation of
instances supports instance-store root - it's impossible to build stuff this
way now...

